# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ.

## odyseas

ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ.

Καλησπέρα σε όλους κ ένα μεγάλο μπράβο.
Είμαι 32 χρόνων κ πάσχω εδώ κ 6 χρόνια από καταθλιπτικά επεισόδια με έντονα ξεσπάσματα ορισμένες φορές , μαζί με κρίσεις πανικού κ από ότι διαβάζω τώρα κ εδώ, αλλά κ αλλού , μάλλον τα ξεσπάσματα μου είναι διπολική διαταραχή 2 βαθμού.
Τάση για κατάθλιψη είχα από πολύ μικρός από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου μπορώ να πω. Βέβαια τα τελευταία χρόνια προστέθηκαν κ οι κρίσεις πανικού κ τώρα τελευταία κ η διπολική διαταραχή.
Όλα αυτά με έχουν οδηγήσει σε ένα τέλμα, από ψυχολογικής πλευράς κ σε μια ελεύθερη πτώση από πλευράς οικονομικής, προσωπικής, επαγγελματικής, κοινωνικής μια πτώση που μέρα με την μέρα είναι ποιο επώδυνη.
Είχα απευθυνθεί σε γιατρό κ είχα πάρει θεραπεία για την κατάθλιψη κ τις κρίσεις πανικού με αρκετά καλά αποτελέσματα μπορώ να πω. Αλλά όλα αυτά επέστρεψαν ξανά κ αυτή την φορά είναι χειρότερα από κάθε προηγούμενη φορά γιατί προηγήθηκαν γεγονότα πολύ άσχημα στη ζωή μου (πριν από δυο-μίση χρόνια, έχασα τον πατέρα μου, χώρισα μετά από αρκετά χρόνια γάμου, στερήθηκα κ στερούμαι τα παιδία μου, έχασα τη δουλεία μου, καταστράφηκα οικονομικά, έμεινα μόνος).
Όλα τα παραπάνω συμβαίνουν στην ζωή θα μου πείτε, πάντα συνέβαιναν κ πάντα θα συμβαίνουν κ εμείς πρέπει να έχουμε καρτερικότητα κ υπομονή - επίμονη να τα αντιμετωπίζουμε κ αυτό έκανα μέχρι κ πριν δυο χρόνια.
Η διάφορα είναι ότι παλιά είχα την δύναμη να παλέψω ήθελα να το νικήσω κ να έχω μια normal ζωή, τώρα δεν την έχω αυτή τη δύναμη ούτε κ την θέληση.
Εδώ να σας πω όμως ότι πήγα στο νοσοκομείο εδώ στην επαρχιακή πόλη που ζω κ ζήτησα ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ένα βράδυ που πίστευα ότι θα τρελαινόμουν, με παράπεμψαν λοιπόν στην ψυχιατρική κλινική, ήρθε ο εφημερεύων ψυχίατρος του είπα τι μου συμβαίνει μου έδωσε ορισμένες συμβουλές κ μου συνταγογραφισε κάποια φάρμακα τα οποία του είπα ότι δεν έχω τα χρήματα να τα αγοράσω (είμαι ανασφάλιστος εδώ κ 2 χρόνια) κ τουλάχιστον εάν γινόταν να συνεχίσω να πηγαίνω τακτικά, την απάντηση πιστεύω την ξέρετε. Από την στιγμή που είμαι ανασφάλιστος δεν δικαιούμαι καμία περίθαλψη ούτε καν νοσοκομειακή εκτός κ εάν πληρώνω, κάτι τέτοιο βέβαια δεν έχω την πολυτέλεια να το κάνω. Όχι γιατί δεν θέλω αλλά γιατί πραγματικά αδυνατώ εντελώς κ ντρέπομαι που κατάντησα έτσι. Όποτε τα παράτησα όλα κ απλά συνεχίζω να ζω έτσι, μάλλον απλά διαπίστωσα ότι ορισμένοι άνθρωποι είναι εκατοστής κατηγορίας η’ ακόμα χειρότερα ίσως κ φόρτωμα στη σημερινή κοινωνία.
ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ να ζω με φοβίες, να μην μπορώ να χαρώ καμία στιγμή της ζωής, να κοιμάμαι κ να ξυπνάω με ένα μαύρο πέπλο γύρο μου, να πρέπει να προσποιούμαι ότι είμαι καλά ενώ δεν είμαι, να γελάω ψεύτικα για να μην χαλάσω την διάθεση τον άλλων, να λέω ότι είμαι καλά ενώ δεν είμαι για να μην μου πουν για μια ακόμα φορά ότι «κλαίγομαι» μόνο. 
ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ να νιώθω συνεχώς κουρασμένος, να μην έχω διάθεση για τίποτα, να ξεχνάω πολύ εύκολα, να μην έχω συγκροτημένη σκέψη, να φοβάμαι να μη με πιάσει κρίση πανικού μέσα σε κόσμο η’ την ώρα που οδηγάω, να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ, να κατακλύζεται το μυαλό μου από χιλιάδες σκέψεις κ να μην μπορώ να τις αποβάλω, να πονάει το σώμα μου παντού, να μην μπορώ να ζήσω σαν φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος, κουραστικά να κλείνομαι μόνος για να μπορώ να κλάψω για όλα αυτά. Κουραστικά απλά κουραστικά.



Υ.Γ. Συγνώμη που γράφω ίσως μπερδεμένα δεν μπορώ αυτή τη στιγμή να γράψω καλύτερα γιατί εάν έγραφα αυτά που θα ήθελα θα ήταν σελίδες ολόκληρες .

----------


## Θεοφανία

Οδυσσέα ...καταρχην καλως ήρθες... :Smile: 

Με όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις πως έχεις περάσει, δεν χρειάζεται να ταλαιπωρείται κανείς από ψυχολογικά/ψυχιατρικά προβλήματα για να πέσει σε \"κατάθλιψη\"
Έχεις σκεφτεί καθόλου την ψυχοθεραπεία; Υπάρχουν δημόσια κέντρα που μπορείς να απευθυνθείς χωρίς να πληρώσεις.
Θα σου φανούν γελοία λόγια όπως, \"βρεστα με τον εαυτό σου, πίστεψε σε αυτόν\" και όλα αυτά τα συνήθη που όμως είναι η ουσία.
Να σου πω και ένα φάουλτ που εντόπισα σε όσα γράφεις?
Λες πως μέσα από αυτά που διάβασες εδώ, πάσχεις από διπολική διαταραχή τύπου 2. 
Αυτό δεν θα σου το πει το νετ, αλλά ο γιατρός σου. Μη βάζεις επιπλέον σκοτούρες στο κεφάλι σου και στεναχωριέσαι αν δεν έχεις μια ολοκληρωμένη διάγνωση από έναν επιστήμονα.

----------


## odyseas

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Οδυσσέα ...καταρχην καλως ήρθες...
> 
> Με όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις πως έχεις περάσει, δεν χρειάζεται να ταλαιπωρείται κανείς από ψυχολογικά/ψυχιατρικά προβλήματα για να πέσει σε \"κατάθλιψη\"
> Έχεις σκεφτεί καθόλου την ψυχοθεραπεία; Υπάρχουν δημόσια κέντρα που μπορείς να απευθυνθείς χωρίς να πληρώσεις.
> Θα σου φανούν γελοία λόγια όπως, \"βρεστα με τον εαυτό σου, πίστεψε σε αυτόν\" και όλα αυτά τα συνήθη που όμως είναι η ουσία.
> Να σου πω και ένα φάουλτ που εντόπισα σε όσα γράφεις?
> Λες πως μέσα από αυτά που διάβασες εδώ, πάσχεις από διπολική διαταραχή τύπου 2. 
> Αυτό δεν θα σου το πει το νετ, αλλά ο γιατρός σου. Μη βάζεις επιπλέον σκοτούρες στο κεφάλι σου και στεναχωριέσαι αν δεν έχεις μια ολοκληρωμένη διάγνωση από έναν επιστήμονα.


Θεοφάνια σε ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα κ με την ευκαιρία να σου απαντήσω ότι πέρα από το νοσοκομείο προσπάθησα να πάω κ σε ένα δημόσιο κέντρο ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης αλλά η λίστα αναμονής είναι μετά 2-3 μήνες κ κατόπι ραντεβού. Αυτό το οποίο λες πολύ σωστά ότι δεν μπορούμε να βγάζουμε γνωματεύσεις ιατρικές μέσω νετ έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο αλλά ειλικρινά δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή ειλικρινά. Σε ευχαριστώ ξανά.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by odyseas_
> ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ.
> 
> Καλησπέρα σε όλους κ ένα μεγάλο μπράβο.
> Είμαι 32 χρόνων κ πάσχω εδώ κ 6 χρόνια από καταθλιπτικά επεισόδια με έντονα ξεσπάσματα ορισμένες φορές , μαζί με κρίσεις πανικού κ από ότι διαβάζω τώρα κ εδώ, αλλά κ αλλού , μάλλον τα ξεσπάσματα μου είναι διπολική διαταραχή 2 βαθμού.
> Τάση για κατάθλιψη είχα από πολύ μικρός από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου μπορώ να πω. Βέβαια τα τελευταία χρόνια προστέθηκαν κ οι κρίσεις πανικού κ τώρα τελευταία κ η διπολική διαταραχή.
> Όλα αυτά με έχουν οδηγήσει σε ένα τέλμα, από ψυχολογικής πλευράς κ σε μια ελεύθερη πτώση από πλευράς οικονομικής, προσωπικής, επαγγελματικής, κοινωνικής μια πτώση που μέρα με την μέρα είναι ποιο επώδυνη.
> Είχα απευθυνθεί σε γιατρό κ είχα πάρει θεραπεία για την κατάθλιψη κ τις κρίσεις πανικού με αρκετά καλά αποτελέσματα μπορώ να πω. Αλλά όλα αυτά επέστρεψαν ξανά κ αυτή την φορά είναι χειρότερα από κάθε προηγούμενη φορά γιατί προηγήθηκαν γεγονότα πολύ άσχημα στη ζωή μου (πριν από δυο-μίση χρόνια, έχασα τον πατέρα μου, χώρισα μετά από αρκετά χρόνια γάμου, στερήθηκα κ στερούμαι τα παιδία μου, έχασα τη δουλεία μου, καταστράφηκα οικονομικά, έμεινα μόνος).
> Όλα τα παραπάνω συμβαίνουν στην ζωή θα μου πείτε, πάντα συνέβαιναν κ πάντα θα συμβαίνουν κ εμείς πρέπει να έχουμε καρτερικότητα κ υπομονή - επίμονη να τα αντιμετωπίζουμε κ αυτό έκανα μέχρι κ πριν δυο χρόνια.
> ...


ΟΔΗΣΣΕΑ 
μακαρι ναξερες ποσο πολυ σε καταλαβαινω φιλε μου!
αυτο που χρειαζεσαι αμεσα ειναι περισσοτερο οικονομικη και ασφαλιστικη υποστηριξη παρα ψυχολογικη !
ποιος νομιεις στην θεση σου μετα απο ολα αυτα που εχεις τραβηξει δεν θα αισθανοτανε κουρασμενος η τρελος ?
Πηγαινε στην συνεδριαση του δημοτικου συμβουλιου στο χωριο η την πολη σου και ζητησε απο την ολομελεια να σου δωσει καποιο εκτακτο βοηθημα η μια δουλεια στον δημο για να μπορεις να αγορασεις τουλαχιστον τα φαρμακα σου και να εχεις τα απαραιτητα εξοδα διαβιωσης 
Ειναι γολγθας αυτο που τραβας Οδησσεα , αλλα σου ευχομαι να 
ξεχασεις τελειως αυτη την λεξη απο τομυαλο σου!
Οποιος σε ρωταει τι αισθανεσαι θα του λες 
Δεν μπορω να κουραστω ! 
Ολη μερα ψαχνω να βρω δουλεια , να βγαλω τν μηνα και να πληρωσω τα φαρμακα μου και ρποκαλω οποιον ενδιαφερεταινα με δοκιμασει !
*ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ !*
ΕΤΣΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΣ ΠΑΛΗΚΑΡΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΕΙΣ !

----------


## odyseas

Φίλε Πανο σε ευχαριστώ κ εσένα για τον χρόνο σου. Τώρα τελευταία δεν είμαι σε θέση να εργαστώ, έχω χειροτερέψει κατά πολύ με παράξενα συμπτώματα τόσο σωματικά όσο κ ψυχολογικά. Τα σωματικά είναι ορισμένες φορές τόσο έντονα που μετά είμαι ράκος με πονάει το κεφάλι μου φρικτά τόσο πολύ που νομίζω ότι θα κάνει «κρακ» κ της ανοίξει κ έχω τόσο έντονα το αίσθημα της εξάντλησης που τρέμουν τα ποδιά κ τα χέρια μου. Πολλές φορές με κρατάνε όλα αυτά ώρες κ μετά από την εξάντληση κοιμάμαι. Θα σου πω κάτι ακόμα που ίσως σου φανεί χαζό, η πρώην σύζυγος μου περιμένει κ εύχεται να έχω σοβαρά ψυχολογικά προβλήματα γιατί τότε θα μπορέσει να πάρει την αποκλειστικοί επιμέλεια των παιδιών μας κ όπως καταλαβαίνεις προσπαθώ να το κρύψω όσο μπορώ αλλά δυστυχώς τελευταία (6 μήνες ) έχω διαλυθεί εντελώς. Δεν ξέρω από πού να γαντζωθώ κ πώς να αντιμετωπίσω το μέλλον, ένα μέλλον που ειλικρινά δεν θέλω να έρθει ποτέ. Έρχονται στιγμές όπως τώρα που σου γράφω που νομίζω κ το εύχομαι, να τρελαθώ. Να πάψω να σκέφτομαι να πονάω να λυτρωθώ. Άλλωστε η ζωή μου είναι συντρίμμια που από όπου κ να πιάσεις δεν θα βγει καμία άκρη

----------


## odyseas

Έχω μέσα μου τεράστια λύπη κ οργή σύγχρονος οργή που τώρα τελευταία μου βγαίνει έντονα ως προς τον εαυτό μου, κτυπάω φωνάζω βρίζω αλλά δεν νιώθω καλύτερα καθόλου. Το χειρότερο είναι όμως ότι τα άτομα που είναι κοντά μου όταν με βλέπουν κ είμαι έτσι φοβούνται κ ακόμα χειρότερα……η κοπέλα η οποία έχω σχέση μαζί της με αποκάλεσε «άρρωστο». Ήμουν πάντα ανεκτικός στα πάντα με τεράστια υπομονή κ πάντα έτρεχα κοντά σε οποίον είχε ανάγκη πριν καν το ζητήσει, έδωσα τον εαυτό μου κ ρίσκαρα την ζωή μου για την οικογένεια μου κ τελικά το μόνο που αποκόμισα κ αποκομίζω ακόμα είναι περιφρόνηση κ χλευασμό στη δυσκολότερη κατάσταση της ζωής μου.

----------


## RainAndWind

Oδυσσέα,καλώς ήρθες!
Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο συγγενικό ή φιλικό πρόσωπο που να εμπιστεύεσαι και να μπορεί να σε στηρίξει/βοηθήσει λίγο,μέχρι να έρθει η πολυπόθητη ώρα της σειράς σου στη λίστα;Εννοώ κάποιος που να μπορούσε να πληρώσει τα πρώτα ραντεβού σου σε γιατρό και τις πρώτες ίσως συνταγογραφήσεις;
Μήπως εξηγώντας στην πρώην σύζυγό σου το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζεις αυτό τον καιρό,μπορέσει να καταλάβει και να σου συμπαρασταθεί έστω σε αυτό τον τομέα;Eννοώ,μήπως έχεις προδιαγράψει την στάση της κατά κάποιον τρόπο,χωρίς να έχεις ενδείξεις γι αυτό;
Σου εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου να ξαναβρείς τη δύναμη και την αισιοδοξία στη ζωή!Αν αυτό σου λέει κάτι,με άγγιξε βαθιά η κραυγή σου για βοήθεια.

*Κάποιος που να γνωρίζει πού αλλού θα μπορούσε να αποτανθεί ο Οδυσσέας υπάρχει ανάμεσα στα μέλη του forum μας;

----------


## πανος12345

Οδησσεα το μελλον εξαρταται απο το κατα ποσο μπορεσεις να ελεγξεις μια νοσηρη συγκυρια ...ολα τα συμπτωματα που περγραφεις ειναι νευρωτικες διαταραχες που συνδεονται αμεσα με οσα εχουν συμβει....Η γυναικα σου ειναι πικονομικα ανεξαρτητη?
το ξερεις οτι μπορεις να ζητησεις δατροφη αν κερδιζει περισσοτερα απο σενα και να την καταστησεις νομικα υπευθυνη για την ψυχικη διαταραχη σου ?

----------


## giota

Ενας ακόμη λογος για τον σύλλογο που λέγαμε.Μπορεί να πω και βλακε\'ια αλλ\'α για να βγάλεις δελτίο απορίας τι χρειάζεται προκειμένου ο άνθρωπος να έχει ιατρική υποστήριξη.Οποιος σκεφτεί με ποιον τρόπο μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε τον Οδυσσέα να προτείνει τι θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε

----------


## Sofia

Οδυσσεα, καλως ήρθες :Smile: 

θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω αν ακολουθησες ή εστω δοκιμασες να ακολουθησεις τις συμβουλες του ψυχιατρου κ κατα ποσο βοηθηθηκες απο αυτο. 

Επισης, εχεις σκεφτει αν μπορεις να στηριχτεις ή να βοηθηθεις για καποιο διαστημα, σχετικα με την φαρμακευτικη σου αγωγη. Εχεις ζητησει βοηθεια απο καποιο ανθρωπο? Θεωρεις οτι η πρωην γυναικα σου, δεν θα θελε να σε βοηθησει σ αυτο το επιπεδο?Οι γονεις σου?

Σε οτι αφορα την βοηθεια σε ιατρικο ή ψυχολογικο επιπεδο, μεχρι να ερθει η σειρα σου στο ΚΨΥ εχεις σκεφτει να απευθυνθεις σε καποια γραμμη βοηθειας (τηλεφωνικη εννοω) ή να στειλεις ενα σχετικο email σε καποια σελιδα? Νομιζω πώς υπάρχουν σχετικες, οπου απαντουν γιατροι. Προσωπικα γνωριζω μια τετοια. Αν θελεις, με χαρα να σου στειλω το σχετικο link. Δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο :Frown:

----------


## RainAndWind

Γιώτα,εγώ σκέφτηκα,αλλά ήμουν διστακτική να το προτείνω,φοβήθηκα πως θα παρεξηγηθώ.Θα ήθελα να ξέρει ο Οδυσσέας,πώς σε περίπτωση που δεν βρει λύσεις,να μας το πει,να βοηθήσουμε όπως μπορούμε ο καθένας.Μείνε μαζί μας Οδυσσέα,μην ξεκόψεις,υπάρχουμε κι εμείς.

----------


## katerinaki

Εχεις πολλα προβληματα κ σιγουρα δε νοιωθεις καλα !Κανενας δε θανοιωθε ηρεμος,παλι καλα εσυ που γραφεις εδω κ φαινεσαι συγκροτημενος παρολο που εισαι απελπισμενος!
Θα σου προτεινα να ιεραρχησεις τις αναγκες σου δηλ εγω σαν προτεραιοτητα στη ζωη μου βαζω τη καλη σωματικη μου υγεια!
Γιατι δε ξεκινας απο το γιατρο στο εφημερευον νοσοκομειο της πολης σου να ελευθερωθεις πρωτα απο τα σωματικα -τρεμουλο,πονοκεφαλους (ειδικοτητα νευρολογου)-κ μετα αφου φτιαξεις την υγεια σου κ την ψυχολογικη (η οποια μπορει να βελτιωθει μετα την ανακαμψη απο τα σωματικα η εστω να φροντισεις την ψυχολογια σου φτιαχνοντας τα οικονομικα σου κ ν αποφυγεις να χασης την επιμελεια!
Υπαρχει μια διευθυνση που ισως σου φανει χρησιμη-www.bipolar.gr-
Καλη δυναμη!

----------


## panamar

οδυσεα καλωσηρθες!Δωσε στον εαυτο σου την δυνατοτητα να ανασκουμπωθει και να συνεχισει....οτι πεφτει σηκωνεται και για να πεσει σημαινει οτι καποτε ηταν ψηλα!Αυτο συμβαινει και σε σενα τωρα.Θα συνεχισεις θα παλεψεις και θα δουλεψεις απλα μην παραδινεσαι...υπαρχουν λογοι που θα σε κανουν να βρεις κουραγιο.Τα παιδια σου,εμεις,ακομα και η ιδια σου η γυναικα ειναι λογος να συνεχισεις...Δεν ξερω κατι για συλλογους με δωρεαν θεραπεια αλλα ξερω οτι ολοι μας εδω ζησαμε και ζουμε αναλογες καταστασεις και τουλαχιστον μπορουμε να σε ακουσουμε και να σε νιωσουμε...δεν ειναι αναγκη να το περνας αυτο μονος...κουραγιο :Wink:

----------


## giota

Ποιός ξέρει τι γίνεται με τον σύλλογο;η ιδέα ξεχάστηκε; νομίζω είχε αρχίσει να υλοποιείται ή όχι;.Σκεφτέίτε πόσο χρήσιμος θα είναι;άτομα που έχουμε ελεύθερο χρόνο μπορούμε να ασχοληθούμε και σε μας θα κάνει καλό.Οποιος γνωρίζει ας απαντήσει

----------


## odyseas

Παιδία σας ευχαριστώ όλους παρά πάρα πολύ, θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω στα ερωτήματα που μου θέσατε. Όντως πριν 5 χρόνια ήμουν πολύ ψηλά από οικονομική κ κοινωνική σκοπιά. Είχα μια επιχείρηση που απέδιδε κ τα προστοζην κ τις οικονομικές υποχρέωσης κ πίστευα ότι έμεναν κ για την άκρη. Θα σας πω ότι όταν μου πρώτο κτύπησαν την πόρτα οι κρίσεις πανικού κ η κατάθλιψη εργαζόμουν παράλληλα κ στο μαγαζί μου κ σε μια εταιρία σαν υπεύθυνος ασφαλείας (shell), μια θέση που με πολύ κόπο κ πολλά ξενυκτια είχα κερδίσει. Εργαζόμουν μόνο στην shell 9-11 ώρες την ημέρα κ μετά στο μαγαζί κ ξανά το ιδιο.Δεν με ένοιαζε όμως μου έφτανε να είναι καλά η οικογένεια μου κ τα μικρά μου. Μετά τις κρίσεις παραιτήθηκα από την διαχείριση των οικονομικών όμως κ τα ανέλαβε η τότε σύζυγος μου. Αρνιόμουνα να έχω κάτι που θα με έκανε να πάθω κρίση πανικού, φαντασθείτε ότι δεν ήθελα να ξέρω τίποτα που να είχε να κάνει με στεναχώρια γιατί μετά από λίγο πάθαινα κρίση πανικού. Αυτό όπως καταλαβαίνετε με έκανε να χάσω σιγά σιγά το κύρος μου στην δουλεία μου που ήταν αρκετά υπεύθυνοι κ στρεσογονα.(μου ζήτησαν να παραιτηθώ κ καλά έκαναν). Μετά έμεινα με το μαγαζί κ με πολλά προβλήματα που είχα να αντιμετωπίσω μέσα στο γάμο μου, με μια σύζυγο που είχε αναλάβει τα οικονομικά μου τα οποία τα διαχειρίσθηκε με τον χειρότερο τρόπο. Αλλά ακόμα κ τότε για να αποφύγω τις συγκρούσεις μαζί της συναίνεσα σιωπηλά σε πολλές ατασθαλίες της οικονομικές μέχρι που ήρθε η μέρα κ έσκασε η βόμβα. Έχω φτιάξει ένα σπίτι κ ένα μαγαζί με δάνειο που νόμιζα ότι πληρωνόταν κανονικά κ ξαφνικά μου ανακοινώνει ότι αδυνατούμε να αντεπεξέλθουμε πλέον. Τότε κατέρρευσα. Έκανα ρύθμιση από την αρχή του δανείου κ συμφωνήσαμε να αναλάβω ξανά την οικονομική διαχείριση παρόλο που δεν μπορούσα να αντεπεξέλθω ψυχολογικά εκείνο το διάστημα. Εδώ να σας πω ότι είχα κάνει ακόμα ένα μοιραίο λάθος, η επιχείρηση ήταν στο όνομα της για φορολογικούς λόγους. Μετά την ρύθμιση το καλοκαίρι του 2006 μαθαίνω ότι ο πατέρας μου έχει καρκίνο, εγώ να έχω κατάθλιψη κ να περνώ αγωγή {σεροκσατ+ζαναχ} να είμαι σχεδόν όλη μέρα στο μαγαζί κ το βράδυ να φεύγω από το μαγαζί να κάνω 150 χιλιόμετρα για να πάω στο νοσοκομείο που ήταν ο πατέρας μου για να είμαι κοντά του. Η γυναίκα μου έγκυος στον μικρό μας να με κατηγορεί ότι δεν χαίρομαι με την εγκυμοσύνη κ ότι δεν της στέκομαι όπως θα έπρεπε να τις σταθεί ένας σωστός πατέρας. Απρίλιο του 2007 ο πατέρας μου πεθαίνει, με την σύζυγο πλέον είμαστε σαν εχθροί τσακωνόμασταν ακόμα κ για το ποιο απλό πράγμα. Αύγουστος του 2007 μου φέρνει ο κλητήρας το εξώδικο κ ασφαλιστικά για να απομακρινθω κ να μη μπαίνω πλέον καν μέσα στο μαγαζί μου! μαζι με την αιτηση διαζυγιου. Ακολουθούν 6 μήνες φρίκης χωρίς να έχω δουλεία χωρίς να έχω την δυνατότητα να πληρώσω τις δόσεις του δανείου αναγκάζομαι να πουλήσω ένα οικόπεδο που είχα εάν κ μοναδικό για να σώσω το σπίτι κ το μαγαζί (τα ακίνητα ήταν υποθήκη). Ενώ εκείνη κρατούσε το μαγαζί κάνοντας τα πάντα για να διαλύσει εντελώς κ βέβαια χωρίς να πληρώνει οτιδήποτε ήταν στο όνομα μου (όλα τα δάνεια ήταν στο όνομα μου 130.000 ευρω). Διέλυσε το μαγαζί κ τελικά το παράτησε προσπαθώντας εγώ να το ξανά ανοίξω αλλά έκανε κάτι ακόμα χειρότερο, δεν πήγε ποτέ στην εφορία να δήλωση παύση της επιχείρησης με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί όχι μόνο να ανοίξει αλλά ούτε καν να νοικιαστεί. Εδώ να σας πω ότι το δικαστήριο το έχασε γιατί παρουσίασε πολλά ψεύτικα στοιχεία κ αυτό ήταν πιστεύω που έκανε την πρόεδρο εάν κ γυναίκα, να μην της δώσει ούτε διατροφή ούτε κ την αποκλειστικη επιμέλεια αλλά συνεπιμελεια κ ενώ της είχα παραχωρήσει το σπίτι να μένει το δικαστήριο την διέταξε να αποχωρίσει. Όσο αφορά τα παιδία μου ποτέ δεν τα εγκατέλειψα ούτε έχω τέτοιο σκοπό τα λατρεύω κ τα δυο κ λυπάμαι κ κατήγορω τον εαυτό μου που απότυχα στο να τους δώσω μια οικογένεια σωστή. Φτάνοντας στο σήμερα θα σας πω ότι ακόμα κ τώρα αρνείται να κλίσει στην εφορία την επιχείρηση, συνεχώς με απειλεί ότι θα μου πάρει τα παιδία κ ότι δεν θα τα βλέπω παρά όταν εκείνη θέλει. με βρίζει μπροστά στα μικρά με ακατονόμαστες φράσεις κ συνεχώς τους λέει ότι εγώ τα παράτησα κ ότι τώρα το παίζω άρρωστος κ λυπημένος για να με λυπηθούν.
Έτσι φτάνουμε στο σήμερα με την μητέρα μου να με στηρίζει αρκετά κ μια κοπέλα που μπήκε στη ζωή μου αλλά κ αυτη παρόλο που από την αρχή της είχα πει όλη την αλήθεια δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει ούτε να κατανοήσει γιατί είμαι έτσι. Καταλαβαίνει μόνο το οικονομικό αλλά κ πάλι με κατηγορεί κ έχει δίκιο για το πως επέτρεψα να γίνουν όλα αυτά. 
Εδώ κ τρεις μήνες περνάμε με τα δικά της χρήματα 450 εύρο που παίρνει.
Οικονομικα είμαι όχι ερείπιο, είμαι χειρότερος από το βομβαρδισμένο Βερολίνο. Παρόλα αυτά δεν ζήτησα αγαθοεργία ούτε καμία χάρη από κανέναν ούτε καν τώρα που ήταν προεκλογική περίοδος .Ζήτησα μόνο να με δει ένας ιδικός κ να κρήνη έστω αυτός εάν είμαι επικινδυνος για τους γύρο μου κ εάν είμαι να με κλείσουν μέσα. Ούτε με αυτή την παράλογη λογική βρε παιδία δεν υπάρχει ψυχολογική υποστηρικτική περίθαλψη στην Ελλάδα.
Σας ευχαριστω ολους.

----------


## giota

Κανείς δεν απαντάει;ότι έχεις ευθύνεςς Οδυσσέα το ξέρεις αλλά τώρα τι γίνεται.Είναι δυνατόν να ζητάει ακόμη και εγκλεισμό;Τόσο καιρό στο Αιγινήτειο Οδυσσέα γιατί δεν πήγες;σε ένα κέντρο ψυχικής υγιεινής που είναι δωρεάν πιθανόν να σου χορηγούσαν και φάρμακα.Ενα απλό η εκκλησία γιατί δεν απαευθύνθηκες ακόμη και εκεί στην ενορία σου να σε βοηθήσουν για την αγωγή.Γιατί αν .οντως συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά και το κράτος έχει πέσει σε γενική αναισθησία να γίνονται καταγγελίες να βγαίνουν στην επιφάνεια τέτοια θέματα ακόμη και σε κανάλι.Είναι δυνατόν να έχεις ανάγκη φαρμακευτικής αγωγής και να μην παίρνεις;βιβλι\'αριο υγείας δεν έχεις; κάποιος άλλος τέλος πάντων.Μπορεί να παίρνεις τα φάρμακα χωρίς συμμετοχή.

----------


## πανος12345

οδησσεα , νομιζω οτι μπορει να βρεις καποια λυτρωση αν αποτανθεις στον δημο σου....
κανε μια κρουση αναφεροντας ολα αυτα και κυριως την οικονμικη σου αδυναμια να πληρωσεις τα φαρμακα .Μπορει ο δημαρχος να φερει το θεμα στο δημοτικο συμβουλιο και να αποφασισουν για μια εκτακτη βοηθεια προς τον δημοτη....
Ξερω οτι προβλεπεται απο την σχετικη νομοθεσια....
οσον αφορα την ψυχολογικη σου κατασταση μετα την αναλυτικοτατη
και διευκρινιστικοτατη αναφορα σου , βλεπω περισσοτερο μια αδυναμια χειρισμου των επαγγελματικων σου θεματων, ισως απο καποιας μορφης συναισθηματικη ανωριμοτητα 
και οχι τοσο ενα σοβαρο προβλημα ψυικη υγειας ...
δεν στο λεω για να σε παρηγορησω...
αυτη ειναι η εικονα που παιρνω εξ αποστασεως....
χρειαζεσαι πιο πολυ μια κοινωνικη λειτουργο νομιζω απο ενα ψυχιατρο....
χρειαζεσαι μια διαδικασια αντιμετωπισης οικογενειακων κρισεων , παρα ατομικη θεραπεια για συνδρομα που εχουν καταφανεστατη πηγη και προβληματισμο που συνδεεται μετην πραγματικοτητα που εζησες και που ισως απο δικα σου λαθη εφτασε να ειναι τοσο πολυ επιβαρυντικη για την διαθεση σου να παλεψεις εκ νεου και να βρεις ξανα τον δρομο της επιλυσης των προβληματων σου... Πιστεψε στις ικανοτητες σου ....
Αυτο μπορω να σου πω εκτος απο το να ψαξεις να βρεις στηριγμα στον δημο σου

----------


## panamar

οδυσσεα σιγουρα ο δημος θα σε βοηθησει!Μπραβο πανο δεν το σκεφτηκα!!Και δεν απαιτεις απλα εισαι ενας ανθρωπος με πολλες αναποδιες και καλε μου σημερα δεν εισαι ο μονος πιστεψε με!

----------


## odyseas

Καλησπέρα παιδία κ ευχαριστώ για την στήριξη κ το ενδιαφέρον σας. Θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω στα ερωτηματα σας. Κατά αρχήν να πάω σε άλλο νοσοκομείο άλλης πόλης δεν έχω την δυνατότητα,(ζω σε επαρχιακή πόλη 300 χιλ από την Αθηνά σε νησί). Πριν από 5-6 μήνες πήγα στη πρόνοια όχι για να πάρω λεφτά αλλά έστω να διαπιστώσουν ότι χρίζω ιατρικής περίθαλψης κ να μου δώσουν έστω το δικαίωμα να έχω νοσοκομειακή περίθαλψη. Μου είπαν ότι δεν δικαιούμαι γιατί έχω περιουσιακά στοιχεία στο όνομα μου(δεν παίζει καμία σημασία εάν είναι υποθήκη) κ ότι θα πρέπει να έχω μηδενική φορολογική δήλωση τα τρία τελευταία χρόνια κ κανένα περιουσιακό στοιχείο στο όνομα μου, οπότε δεν δικαιούμαι. Το ψυχολογικό που με βασανίζει είναι το ένα κομμάτι , το άλλο κομμάτι έχει να κάνει κ με την σωματική υγειά μου, έχω έλκος στόμαχου κ δωδεκαδάκτυλου από 18 χρόνων μαζί με σύνδρομο ευερέθιστου εντέρου έχω κ πρόβλημα αρκετά μεγάλο στα μάτια , κερατοκονο, μαζί με κάποια επεισόδια που είχα κ εξακολουθώ να έχω με την καρδιά μου, κολποκοιλιακό αποκλεισμό 2βαθμου, συν του ότι τώρα τελευταία ανεβαίνει η πίεση μου μέχρι 18 σε συνδυασμό φρικτούς πονοκέφαλους. Όλα αυτά τα έχω πει κ στο ψυχίατρο που είχα πάει εκείνο το βράδυ, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορούσε να κάνει τίποτα γιατί δωρεάν νοσηλεία φάρμακα κ εξετάσεις δικαιούνται μόνο όσοι έχουν βιβλιάριο απορίας από την πρόνοια.. Όσο αφορά να μου γράψει τα φάρμακα κάποιος γιατρός σε άλλο βιβλιάριο το πρότεινε η μητέρα μου στον οικογενειακό της γιατρό κ εκείνος την πρόσβαλε άσχημα λέγοντας της ότι αυτά γινόταν κάποτε κ ότι εκείνος δεν ρισκάρει την θέση του με τόσο σοβαρές παρατυπίες. Να σας πω ακόμα κάτι τραγελαφικό. Πέρυσι εργαζόμουν σε ένα ξενοδοχείο κ θα με ασφάλιζαν στο ΙΚΑ, πήγα λοιπών κ ρώτησα τι χρειάζεται για να βγάλω βιβλιάριο ασθένειας του ΙΚΑ {ήμουν μέχρι κ πριν 2 χρόνια ασφαλισμένος στο ΤΕΒΕ κ χρωστάω κ εκεί συνδρομές από το 2007} κ μου είπαν ότι παρόλο που θα έχω ένσημα ΙΚΑ δεν μπορώ να ασφαλιστώ γιατί είμαι εγγεγραμμένος στο ΤΕΒΕ, πήγα λοιπόν στο τεβε κ μου είπαν ότι εάν δεν εξοφλήσω το χρέος δεν μπορούν να μου δώσουν χαρτί να ασφαλιστώ σε κανένα ταμείο. Τους παρακάλεσα κ τους εξήγησα ότι αδυνατώ οικονομικά κ ότι έχω ανάγκη από ασφάλεια λόγο υγείας κ εγώ κ τα παιδία μου, μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα εκτός εάν εξοφλήσω πρώτα. Όσο αφορά τον Δήμο δεν έχω πάει, γιατί από την στιγμή που η πρόνοια μου είπε ότι δεν δικαιούμαι εξυπακούεται ότι κ ο Δήμος το ίδιο θα πει. Πέρα τον όλων παραπάνω όμως δεν μπορώ να παραλείψω να πω ότι μια ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ – ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ πήρε το ρίσκο κ την ευχαριστώ από τα βάθη της καρδιά μου κ έκανε κ εξακολουθεί κ κάνει όλα τα εμβόλια αλλά κ ότι χρειάζεται από άποψη υγείας στα παιδία μου μακάρι να μπορούσα να την ευχαριστήσω δημόσιος αλλά φοβάται ότι εάν το μάθει κάποιος κακόβουλος ίσως την &lt;&lt;καρφώσει&gt;&gt; κ βρει άσχημο μπελά. Έστω κ από εδώ την ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ παρά πολύ.

----------


## πανος12345

οδησσεα..ξεχνα το ψυχικο νοσημα και βαλε πλωρη για τον βουλευτη του πασοκ της περιοχης σου , τον συνηγορο του πολιτη και κοντα σε αυτους και ο δημος σου πει τα ιδια 
πηγαινε στην ιστοσελιδα του πασοκ και στειλε προσωπικο μειλ στον ΓΑΠ !

----------


## πανος12345

αν ουτε ο ΓΑΠ δεν σου λυσει το προβλημα η τελευταια λυση ειναι αρχισε να βαρας οποιον σου λεει οχι στην ιατροφαρμακευτικη σου περιθαλψη , γιατι στην φυλακη τουλαχιστον θα εχεις δωρεαν φαρμακα ,τροφη , φαγητο και γιατρο!
δεν υπερβαλω καθολου!
Πιστευω παντως οτι δεν θα χρειαστει να πας τοσο μακρυα γιατι υπαρχει και η λυση να πας ειτε στην Αλβανια ειτε στην τουρκια που ισως αν τους πεις ολα αυτα θα σου δωσουν τουλαχιστον τα φαρμακα δωρεαν ...

----------


## odyseas

Συγγνώμη που αργώ να απαντήσω αλλά δεν έχω γρήγορο internet κ συνεχώς με πετατεί έξω κ μετά κάνει 1 ώρα να ξανά συνδεθώ. Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για το ενδιαφέρον κ την ανταπόκριση που δείχνεται, έστω εδώ βρίσκω αυτό που δεν βρήκα ίσως πουθενά έξω, ειλικρινά κ ανθρώπινο ενδιαφέρων. Να σας πω ότι δεν ελπίζω σε κάτι καλύτερο πλέων , έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές να βάλω τέλος σε όλα αλλά πάντα κάτι με κρατάει πίσω. Κ εδώ που έγραψα εχτές δεν έγραψα με την ελπίδα να τα διαβάσουν κάποιοι κ να με λυπηθούν, έγραψα περισσότερο μπας κ νιώσω κάπως καλύτερα .

----------


## πανος12345

αν βαλεις τελος δικαιωνεις αυτους που παιζουν σημερα με την υγεια σου οδησσεα ....
αντλησε δυναμη απο την θεληση σου να μην νικησει η αμαρτια και να χαθει το δικιο....

----------


## giota

Τι λέει στον άνθρωπο;

----------


## odyseas

Πάνο θα σου πω ότι έχω στείλει i-mail σε αρκετούς φορείς κ συλλόγους κ δεν ήθελα κάτι άλλο επαναλαμβάνω, από το να έχω το δικαίωμα έστω για περίθαλψη. Δεν τους ζήτησα ούτε τα χρέη να μου διαγράψουν ούτε τίποτα να μου χαρίσουν, ζήτησα μια ευκαιρία να γίνω εάν γινόταν κ κατά όσο γινόταν ξανά μάχιμος για την ζωή. Ξέρεις τι απαντήσεις έλαβα??? 0000000000.Δεν είμαι υπερβολικός ούτε έχω λόγο να κατηγορήσω κανεναν. Κ να σου πω του στραβού το δίκιο δεν έχουν καμία υποχρέωση να ασχοληθούν με τον κάθε τελευταίο πολίτη του κράτους. Εγώ φταίω για τα χάλια μου εγώ θα τα πληρώσω.

----------


## odyseas

Δεν ελπίζω σε τίποτα πέρα από το να μου πάρει ο Θεός την πνοή κ να μπορώ να κοιμάμαι γαλήνια. Έστω να κοιμηθώ επιτέλους με γαληνή.

----------


## odyseas

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> αν βαλεις τελος δικαιωνεις αυτους που παιζουν σημερα με την υγεια σου οδησσεα ....
> αντλησε δυναμη απο την θεληση σου να μην νικησει η αμαρτια και να χαθει το δικιο....
> 
> ...


Δεν σου κρύβω πως πέρα από την συμβουλή του φίλου Πάνο, μου έχει περάσει αρκετές φορές από το μυαλό. Για εμένα είναι σεβαστή η γνώμη κάθε ενός από εσάς κ εννοείτε ότι σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρόκειται να κάνω πράξη καμία τέτοια σκέψη. Κ επειδή το μόνο το οποίο μου έχει μείνει είναι η εντιμότητα κ η αξιοπρέπεια θα προσθέσω ακόμα ότι σε καμία των περιπτώσεων δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα ένα forum για να ανακοινώσω η’ να διατυμπανίσω ότι θα κάνω κακό είτε στον εαυτό μου είτε σε κάποιον συνάνθρωπο μου. Εδώ γράφω όπως ακριβός σκέφτομαι κ ζήτω συγγνώμη εάν σε κάποιους φαίνονται υπερβολικά η’ τους ενοχλεί ο τρόπος γραφής μου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by odyseas_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Θα προτεινα να χαλαρωσουμε λιγο με τις οδηγιες αφενός,
και τους χαρακτηρισμους αφετερου, μιας και βρισκομαστε σε μια ατελιωτη περιοδο εντασεων.


Εσυ αγαπητε Empneustns,
τοσο πολυ χαρηκες που πεταξες την μπαρουφα σου (ομοια με του φιλου πανου που κατηγορεις) που οσμιστηκες τι πεταξες,
και ετρεξες να την σβησεις?
Δεν περιμενα οτι υπαρχει δυνατοτητα το μυαλο να ειναι πιο γρηγορο απο το χερι αλλα ποσο ακομα θα συμβαλετε στο να δημιουργείτε προβληματα?

----------


## Empneustns

δεν ειδα σωστα την απαντηση του και το διορθωσα κρινο.συνεχισε την καλη δουλεια που κανεις στο φορουμ,ολοι σε λατρευουμε ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> δεν ειδα σωστα την απαντηση του και το διορθωσα κρινο.συνεχισε την καλη δουλεια που κανεις στο φορουμ,ολοι σε λατρευουμε ...



Εκτος απο ευθυνοφοβος λες και μπουρδες....
δεν διορθωσες, το σωστο ειναι εσβησες τα οσα κατηγορεις πιο πανω.

Δεν ξερω ποσο μπορει να λατρευουν οι κακομοιρηδες.....

----------


## krino

Οδυσσεα καλησπερα,

Ειναι σαφες οτι εχεις φορτωθει παραπανω απο οσα μπορει να αντεξει ενας καθημερινος ανθρωπος.
Περα ομως απο αυτα, πως βλεπεις το επαγγελματικο σου μελλον?
Τι πιστευεις οτι μπορεις να οργανωσεις σε αυτο το επιπεδο?

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> ολοι σε λατρευουμε ...
> 
> 
> Δεν ξερω ποσο μπορει να λατρευουν οι κακομοιρηδες.....


Αίσχος.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



τουλαχιστον....!

----------


## giota

Εχετε να προτείνετε κάτι στον άνθρωπο;σύλλογος γιοκ;Οδυσσέα αν κρίνω και απο το νικ εισαι απο Ιόνιο.Πάλεψέ το και στον δήμο και στην εκκλησία και με δικούς σου ανθρώπους να έλθεις σε επαφή και να μην χάνεσαι απο το φόρουμ.Θα ακούσεις πολλά μην δίνεις σημασία κράτα όσα κρίνεις ότι σε βοηθούν.Οτι υπάρχει αμπελοφιλοσοφία είναι γεγονός ο εμπνευστής δεν εχει άδικο.Κρινο ψέμα είναι;ας τα αφήσουμε αυτά να δουμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε σαν φόρουμ καιρός να κάνουμε πράξη όσα λέγαμε

----------


## melene

krino,ας μην ανοιχτει θεμα εδω μεσα.στην αρενα.
κριμα ειναι ο ανθπωπος ανοιγει να πει τον πονο του και εσυ πιανεσαι απο μια ατακα του εμπ την οποια τελικα και εσβησε?
καλυτερα να μην το κανουμε θεμα,ε?

----------


## Empneustns

καταλαβα λαθος το μηνυμα του πανο,καταλαβα πως συμβουλευε να αυτοκτονησει για αυτο και αντεδρασα ετσι.αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που εσβησα το μηνυμα μου.γιατι θεωρησα πως οποιοδηποτε θα ελεγε κατι τετοιο ειναι λαθος.κρινο βαριεμαι να ασχοληθω μαζι σου.οδυσσεα συγνωμη αν σου χαλασα θεμα αθελα μου

----------


## vince

Μπράβο σου Εμπνευστή. Η ευθύτητα είναι ένα από τα στοιχεία που βελτιώνουν το φορουμ σε αντίθεση με τις πλαγιοκοπήσεις οπού και οδηγούν με μαθηματική ακρίβεια στην γωνία.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by giota_
> 
> 
> Οτι υπάρχει αμπελοφιλοσοφία είναι γεγονός ο εμπνευστής δεν εχει άδικο.Κρινο ψέμα είναι;


Οπως επισης οτι υπαρχει πολυ φιλελευθερισμος σωστα?
η οτι ο πανος ειναι ο σχιζοφρενης με το πριονι?
Δυστυχως δεν γνωριζετε καθολου να χειριστειτε μια κατασταση,
για να αποφευγονται εντασεις.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by melene_
> krino,ας μην ανοιχτει θεμα εδω μεσα.στην αρενα.
> κριμα ειναι ο ανθπωπος ανοιγει να πει τον πονο του και εσυ πιανεσαι απο μια ατακα του εμπ την οποια τελικα και εσβησε?
> καλυτερα να μην το κανουμε θεμα,ε?



αγαπητη μελενε,
το θεμα δεν ειναι τι κανω εγω, αλλα τι κανουν οι εμπνευσεις καποιων....
Α και μιας και το αναφερεις,
εγω δεν βλεπω τιποτα να εχει σβηστει,
μια χαρα το βλεπω γραμμενο πιο πανω.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> καταλαβα λαθος το μηνυμα του πανο,καταλαβα πως συμβουλευε να αυτοκτονησει για αυτο και αντεδρασα ετσι.αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που εσβησα το μηνυμα μου.γιατι θεωρησα πως οποιοδηποτε θα ελεγε κατι τετοιο ειναι λαθος.κρινο βαριεμαι να ασχοληθω μαζι σου.οδυσσεα συγνωμη αν σου χαλασα θεμα αθελα μου



Καλα κανεις και δεν ασχολεισαι μαζι μου.
Εκεινο που δεν κατανοω,
ειναι αφου δεν σου αρεσει το φορουμ, οπως δηλωσες,
γιατι γραφεις? γιατι καταπιεζεσαι? γιατι αισθανεσαι σωτηρας ολων και στο τελος πνιγεσαι μονος σου?
θεωρησες... θεωρησες... θεωρησες....
οπως και οι αλλοι που εκαναν την πλακιτσα τους....
νομιζαν.... νομιζαν... νομιζαν....


Αν μη τι αλλο δεν μαζευεστε πλεον και δεν περναει εβδομαδα χωρις να γραψετε ιστορια....

----------


## odyseas

Παιδία νιώθω υπευθύνως που έγιναν όλες αυτές οι παρεξηγήσεις θέλω να σας ζητήσω συγνώμη για αυτό κ να σας παρακαλέσω να μην συνεχιστεί. Είμαι ένας απρόσκλητος ξένος στην τόσο όμορφη παρέα σας, δεν νομίζω ότι για ένα λάθος μήνυμα κ κατ επέκταση για μια παρεξήγηση να χαλάσετε κάτι τόσο όμορφο που έχετε μεταξύ σας. Δεν αξίζει να γίνει όλο αυτό εξαιτίας μου.

----------


## melene

mhn ανησυχεις οδυσεα ειναι συχνο φαινομενο..δεν φταισ εσυ!

----------


## Empneustns

οδυσσεα η ευθυνη ειναι δικη μου και οχι δικη σου.Και αυτο που πρεπει να κοιταξεις ειναι να ξεπερασεις το προβλημα.τα υπολοιπα ειναι δικα μας εσωτερικα θεματα που εχουμε σκοπο καποτε να ξεπερασουμε....σκεπτομαστε θετικα ... παντα  :Smile:

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by odyseas_
> Παιδία νιώθω υπευθύνως που έγιναν όλες αυτές οι παρεξηγήσεις θέλω να σας ζητήσω συγνώμη για αυτό κ να σας παρακαλέσω να μην συνεχιστεί. Είμαι ένας απρόσκλητος ξένος στην τόσο όμορφη παρέα σας, δεν νομίζω ότι για ένα λάθος μήνυμα κ κατ επέκταση για μια παρεξήγηση να χαλάσετε κάτι τόσο όμορφο που έχετε μεταξύ σας. Δεν αξίζει να γίνει όλο αυτό εξαιτίας μου.


Οδυσσέα, σε διαβεβαιώ δεν φταίς εσύ. Αυτό τοξέρουν ΟΛΟΙ. 
Μη το ψάχνεις προς τα εκεί ούτε λεπτό. 
Είναι άλλα προβλήματα που ξεπήδησαν με αφορμή τη κουβέντα. 
Πιστεύω πως εδώ θα βρεις αρκετή συμπαράσταση τελικά. 
Το φόρουμ περνά αυτό τον καιρό μια περίοδο έντασης που μάλλον στο τέλος θα οδηγήσει σε καλύτερη ισορροπία από πριν.  :Smile:

----------


## odyseas

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Οδυσσεα καλησπερα,
> 
> Ειναι σαφες οτι εχεις φορτωθει παραπανω απο οσα μπορει να αντεξει ενας καθημερινος ανθρωπος.
> Περα ομως απο αυτα, πως βλεπεις το επαγγελματικο σου μελλον?
> Τι πιστευεις οτι μπορεις να οργανωσεις σε αυτο το επιπεδο?


Κρίνο καλημέρα κ σε ευχαριστώ. Επαγγελματικά στην κατάσταση που είμαι αυτή τη χρονική περίοδο δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να κάνω πολλά πράγματα. Την περισσότεροι μέρα είμαι ξαπλωμένος όχι γιατί είμαι τεμπέλης αλλά γιατί το σώμα μου δεν ανταποκρίνεται. Πονάω σε 3-4 σημεία συνεχώς, έχω παρατεταμένους πονοκέφαλους κ το χειρότερο είναι ότι μέρες τις οποίες είμαι λίγο καλύτερα μόλις ασχοληθώ με εργασία που έχει κ σωματική άσκηση μέσα σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα νιώθω 100 χρόνων δεν μπορώ να πάρω τα ποδιά μου κ συνήθως δεν έχω μετά καν συγκροτημένοι σκέψη. Νιώθω ερείπιο εντελώς.

----------


## melene

odusea αν και σε διαβαζω απο την αρχη δεν ξερω τι να σου πω..κουραγιο μονο και καλη δυναμη.θα ρθουν καλυτερες μερες,περνας μια δυσκολη φαση.δεν γινεται να εγκαταλειψεις,εχεις και παιδακια!!εδω ειναι φορουμ υποστηριξης,σιγουρα δεν θα λυθουν τα προβληματα σου ομως θα σε βοηθησει να δεις αλλιως τα πραγματα.τουλαχιστον σε εμενα ετσι λειτουργησε..
καλοβραδυ!

----------


## odyseas

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Εχετε να προτείνετε κάτι στον άνθρωπο;σύλλογος γιοκ;Οδυσσέα αν κρίνω και απο το νικ εισαι απο Ιόνιο.Πάλεψέ το και στον δήμο και στην εκκλησία και με δικούς σου ανθρώπους να έλθεις σε επαφή και να μην χάνεσαι απο το φόρουμ.Θα ακούσεις πολλά μην δίνεις σημασία κράτα όσα κρίνεις ότι σε βοηθούν.Οτι υπάρχει αμπελοφιλοσοφία είναι γεγονός ο εμπνευστής δεν εχει άδικο.Κρινο ψέμα είναι;ας τα αφήσουμε αυτά να δουμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε σαν φόρουμ καιρός να κάνουμε πράξη όσα λέγαμε


Γιώτα καλημέρα κ σε εσένα κ σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Δεν είμαι από νησί του Ιόνιου αλλά από την Κρήτη. Όπως έχω γράψει όμως έχω κτυπήσει αρκετές πόρτες κ από όλους πήρα την ίδια απάντηση. Δεν ελπίζω κάτι καλύτερο από αυτό που έχω. Το μόνο που μπορώ να ελπίζω είναι να μην υπάρξει ούτε ένας άνθρωπος που να έρθει στην θέση σου. Το λέω ειλικρινά μέσα από την καρδιά μου αυτό.

----------


## odyseas

> _Originally posted by melene_
> odusea αν και σε διαβαζω απο την αρχη δεν ξερω τι να σου πω..κουραγιο μονο και καλη δυναμη.θα ρθουν καλυτερες μερες,περνας μια δυσκολη φαση.δεν γινεται να εγκαταλειψεις,εχεις και παιδακια!!εδω ειναι φορουμ υποστηριξης,σιγουρα δεν θα λυθουν τα προβληματα σου ομως θα σε βοηθησει να δεις αλλιως τα πραγματα.τουλαχιστον σε εμενα ετσι λειτουργησε..
> καλοβραδυ!


Σε ευχαριστώ Melene. Αλλά καμία φορά το ρέμα του ποταμίου είναι τόσο έντονο κ δυνατό που όσο κ εάν παλέψεις όσο κ εάν αντισταθείς σε παρασύρει κ τότε η απογοήτευση είναι διπλή κ η κούραση το ίδιο κ κάπου εκεί βλέπεις ότι έρχεται η στιγμή να τα παρατήσεις κ να προετοιμαστείς για τα χειρότερα των χειρότερων.

----------


## giota

Οδυσσέα μην τρελλαθούμε.Το θέμα είναι να μπορέσουμε σαν φόρουμ να βοηθήσουμε.Εχω ρωτήσει πόσες φορές για τον σύλλογο αλλά δεν πήρα απάντηση.

----------


## giota

πόσο χρόνων είσαι;

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by odyseas_


Κρίνο καλημέρα κ σε ευχαριστώ. Επαγγελματικά στην κατάσταση που είμαι αυτή τη χρονική περίοδο δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να κάνω πολλά πράγματα. Την περισσότεροι μέρα είμαι ξαπλωμένος όχι γιατί είμαι τεμπέλης αλλά γιατί το σώμα μου δεν ανταποκρίνεται. 


φυσικα και δεν εισαι τεμπελης.
Ομως ρωταω να δουμε ποιοι ακριβως ειναι οι ποροι σου και τα αντικειμενικα σου εξοδα.




Πονάω σε 3-4 σημεία συνεχώς, έχω παρατεταμένους πονοκέφαλους κ το χειρότερο είναι ότι μέρες τις οποίες είμαι λίγο καλύτερα μόλις ασχοληθώ με εργασία που έχει κ σωματική άσκηση μέσα σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα νιώθω 100 χρόνων δεν μπορώ να πάρω τα ποδιά μου κ συνήθως δεν έχω μετά καν συγκροτημένοι σκέψη. Νιώθω ερείπιο εντελώς. 



θα ελεγες οτι με πνευματικου τυπου εργασια,
θα μπορουσες να τα φερεις βολτα και θα ανταποκρινοσουν σχετικα ανετα οπως καθε μεσος ορος ανθρωπου?




[/quote]

----------


## giota

Οδυσσέα αυτά είναι συμπτώματα κατάθλιψης τα οποία έχουμε περάσει όσοι υποφέρουμε απο αυτή.Χρειάζεσαι φαρμακευτική αγωγή να ανέβουν τα επίπεδα σερετονίνης που δημιουργούν αυτά τα συμπτώματα.Δεν υπάρχει συγγενής μα κανείς για να πάρεις μια άμμεση βοήθεια;

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by odyseas_
> Πάνο θα σου πω ότι έχω στείλει i-mail σε αρκετούς φορείς κ συλλόγους κ δεν ήθελα κάτι άλλο επαναλαμβάνω, από το να έχω το δικαίωμα έστω για περίθαλψη. Δεν τους ζήτησα ούτε τα χρέη να μου διαγράψουν ούτε τίποτα να μου χαρίσουν, ζήτησα μια ευκαιρία να γίνω εάν γινόταν κ κατά όσο γινόταν ξανά μάχιμος για την ζωή. Ξέρεις τι απαντήσεις έλαβα??? 0000000000.Δεν είμαι υπερβολικός ούτε έχω λόγο να κατηγορήσω κανεναν. Κ να σου πω του στραβού το δίκιο δεν έχουν καμία υποχρέωση να ασχοληθούν με τον κάθε τελευταίο πολίτη του κράτους. Εγώ φταίω για τα χάλια μου εγώ θα τα πληρώσω.


*διαφωνω στο τελευταιο ριζικα Οδησσεα ! και ο τελευταιος πολιτης μιας Χωρας πρεπει να νοιωθει την Πολιτεια αρωγο στον πονο και στην αναγκη του*

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> καταλαβα λαθος το μηνυμα του πανο,καταλαβα πως συμβουλευε να αυτοκτονησει για αυτο και αντεδρασα ετσι.αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που εσβησα το μηνυμα μου.γιατι θεωρησα πως οποιοδηποτε θα ελεγε κατι τετοιο ειναι λαθος.κρινο βαριεμαι να ασχοληθω μαζι σου.οδυσσεα συγνωμη αν σου χαλασα θεμα αθελα μου
> 
> 
> ...


βρε κρινο,σταματα την κρεβατομουρμουρα....ουτε γκομενιτσα να σουν..  :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> βρε κρινο,σταματα την κρεβατομουρμουρα....ουτε γκομενιτσα να σουν..




χεχεχε.....
ενω εσυ.... αλλου εισαι λαλιστατος ετσι?
πονηρουλη..... ποσα ξερεις - ποσα ξερεις.....


ΥΓ..... βρε εσυ, καλο παιδι και αγαθο, φρεσκαρε λιγο την μνημη της φιλεναδας σου.... ελα δεν ειναι δυσκολο, μπροστα ησουν....

:P:P:P:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> βρε κρινο,σταματα την κρεβατομουρμουρα....ουτε γκομενιτσα να σουν.. 
> 
> ...


Και δω τον πόνο σου λες?

----------


## krino

συμπαρισταμε στο προβλημα μνημης του φιλου σου.....
 :Wink:

----------


## Empneustns

ρε κρινο,τι να φρεσκαρω,αφου ολοι το ξερουμε τι εισαι,και μας το αποδυκνειες καθε φορα.παντως χαιρομαι που επιτελους ταιριαξες πνευματικα με ενα ατομο,με τον πανο.με εντυπωσιασες πραγματικα  :Wink:

----------


## Empneustns

αστον βρε θεοφανια,θα ειρωνευτει λιγο ακομα,τα συνηθισμενα που κανει,θα κλαφτει και μετα θα ξαναρχισει να λεει πως το παρατραβηξε και να σωσουμε το φορουμ οπως εχει κανει σε αλλο θρεντ.και παλι απο την αρχη μετα.ο γνωστος ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΣ κρινο...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> αστον βρε θεοφανια,θα ειρωνευτει λιγο ακομα,τα συνηθισμενα που κανει,θα κλαφτει και μετα θα ξαναρχισει να λεει πως το παρατραβηξε και να σωσουμε το φορουμ οπως εχει κανει σε αλλο θρεντ.και παλι απο την αρχη μετα.ο γνωστος ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΣ κρινο...


Μόνο που πια έχει γίνει τόσο προβλέψιμος που καταντά κουραστικό....

Με παρηγορεί μόνο πως το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό του φόρουμ τον έχει καταλάβει και έχει αρχίσει το φτύσιμο....

----------


## Empneustns

για αυτο μιλαει με τον πανο  :Wink:

----------


## panamar

συγνωμη βρε παιδια αλλα με τον Οδυσσεα τι γινεται?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by panamar_
> συγνωμη βρε παιδια αλλα με τον Οδυσσεα τι γινεται?


ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΘΥΜΗΘΗΚΕς ΦΙΛΕΝΑΔΑ!
ΑΙΩΝΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ....
ΝΑΞΕΡΕς ΠΟΣΟΣ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΑΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΥΧΝΑΖΟΥΝ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ....

----------


## odyseas

Καλησπέρα παιδία συγνώμη αλλά δεν είχα τη δύναμη να μπω νωρίτερα. Εγώ μια από τα ίδια κ ίσως χειρότερα.

----------


## odyseas

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by odyseas_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [/quote]Καλησπέρα κρίνο. Τα έσοδα μου αντικειμενικά αυτή την στιγμή είναι μηδέν. Όσο αφορά την πνευματική εργασία όπως λες πιστεύω ότι εκεί θα μπορούσα ίσως να ανταποκριθώ καλύτερα. Κάποτε είχα σπουδάσει αλλά δεν το ακολούθησα ποτέ γιατί δεν είχα το &lt;&lt;μέσον&gt;&gt; να με διορίσουν κάπου. Μετά καταπιάστηκα με την ασφάλεια τον ιδιωτικών χώρων κ έτσι βρέθηκα κ στην SHELL έχω μια προϋπηρεσία σε αυτόν τον τομέα πάνω από 12 χρόνια με μια πορεία πολύ επιτυχημένη σε όλους τους τομής της (πρόβλεψη- μελέτη, εφαρμογή, κ διοίκηση προσωπικού). Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να βρω εδώ δουλεία σε κάτι αντίστοιχο, ούτε καν σαν χαμηλό βαθμό στέλεχος (δουλεία γραφείου).

----------


## odyseas

> _Originally posted by giota_
> πόσο χρόνων είσαι;


Καλησπέρα Γιώτα, είμαι 32 χρόνων.

----------


## odyseas

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by odyseas_
> Πάνο θα σου πω ότι έχω στείλει i-mail σε αρκετούς φορείς κ συλλόγους κ δεν ήθελα κάτι άλλο επαναλαμβάνω, από το να έχω το δικαίωμα έστω για περίθαλψη. Δεν τους ζήτησα ούτε τα χρέη να μου διαγράψουν ούτε τίποτα να μου χαρίσουν, ζήτησα μια ευκαιρία να γίνω εάν γινόταν κ κατά όσο γινόταν ξανά μάχιμος για την ζωή. Ξέρεις τι απαντήσεις έλαβα??? 0000000000.Δεν είμαι υπερβολικός ούτε έχω λόγο να κατηγορήσω κανεναν. Κ να σου πω του στραβού το δίκιο δεν έχουν καμία υποχρέωση να ασχοληθούν με τον κάθε τελευταίο πολίτη του κράτους. Εγώ φταίω για τα χάλια μου εγώ θα τα πληρώσω.
> 
> 
> *διαφωνω στο τελευταιο ριζικα Οδησσεα ! και ο τελευταιος πολιτης μιας Χωρας πρεπει να νοιωθει την Πολιτεια αρωγο στον πονο και στην αναγκη του*


καλησπέρα Πάνο, μακάρι να ήταν έτσι αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ζούμε στην Σουηδία αλλά στην Ελλάδα!! Όσοι από εσάς ζείτε στην Αθηνά θα ξέρετε πόσοι άστεγοι κοιμούνται κάθε βράδυ στα πεζοδρομία, εκεί που είναι η πολιτεία???? ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ!!!! Θα ασχοληθεί λοιπόν με εμένα??

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by odyseas_Καλησπέρα κρίνο. Τα έσοδα μου αντικειμενικά αυτή την στιγμή είναι μηδέν. Όσο αφορά την πνευματική εργασία όπως λες πιστεύω ότι εκεί θα μπορούσα ίσως να ανταποκριθώ καλύτερα. Κάποτε είχα σπουδάσει αλλά δεν το ακολούθησα ποτέ γιατί δεν είχα το &lt;&lt;μέσον&gt;&gt; να με διορίσουν κάπου. Μετά καταπιάστηκα με την ασφάλεια τον ιδιωτικών χώρων κ έτσι βρέθηκα κ στην SHELL έχω μια προϋπηρεσία σε αυτόν τον τομέα πάνω από 12 χρόνια με μια πορεία πολύ επιτυχημένη σε όλους τους τομής της (πρόβλεψη- μελέτη, εφαρμογή, κ διοίκηση προσωπικού). Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να βρω εδώ δουλεία σε κάτι αντίστοιχο, ούτε καν σαν χαμηλό βαθμό στέλεχος (δουλεία γραφείου).


καλησπερα οδυσσεα,

καταλαβαινω αυτα που λες.
Ομως ειναι αρκετα κρισιμο να εχεις μια βασικη (εστω και ελαχιστη) πηγη εσοδων.
Οποτε υπαρχουν δυο κινησεις,
ειτε να δεις αν μπορεις να βρεις μια πνευματικη δουλεια κοντα στο αντικειμενο σου ειτε να σε βοηθησει καποιος φορεας.

Ας παμε πιο πισω ομως......
εισαι σε θεση να εργαστεις αν βρεις κατι, η νομιζεις οτι θα δυσκολευτεις λογω των δυσκολιων της περιοδου που ζεις?

----------


## odyseas

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by odyseas_Καλησπέρα κρίνο. Τα έσοδα μου αντικειμενικά αυτή την στιγμή είναι μηδέν. Όσο αφορά την πνευματική εργασία όπως λες πιστεύω ότι εκεί θα μπορούσα ίσως να ανταποκριθώ καλύτερα. Κάποτε είχα σπουδάσει αλλά δεν το ακολούθησα ποτέ γιατί δεν είχα το &lt;&lt;μέσον&gt;&gt; να με διορίσουν κάπου. Μετά καταπιάστηκα με την ασφάλεια τον ιδιωτικών χώρων κ έτσι βρέθηκα κ στην SHELL έχω μια προϋπηρεσία σε αυτόν τον τομέα πάνω από 12 χρόνια με μια πορεία πολύ επιτυχημένη σε όλους τους τομής της (πρόβλεψη- μελέτη, εφαρμογή, κ διοίκηση προσωπικού). Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να βρω εδώ δουλεία σε κάτι αντίστοιχο, ούτε καν σαν χαμηλό βαθμό στέλεχος (δουλεία γραφείου).
> 
> 
> καλησπερα οδυσσεα,
> ...


Θα ήθελα όσο τίποτα άλλο στο κόσμο να τα καταφέρω πάλι, να μπορώ να εργαστώ όπως παλιά να αντεπεξέλθω έστω σε ένα μικρό κομμάτι των υποχρεώσεων μου. Προσπαθώ σε αυτό, αλλά μπορεί να ακουστεί οξύμωρο αυτό, αλλά πολλές φορές λέω ότι αύριο θα πάω να ψάξω να τρέχω να βρω έστω κάτι μικρό κ μέσα σε μερικές στιγμές η’την επόμενη που έχω πει ότι θα το κάνω με έχει πάρει πάλι από κάτω είμαι κομμάτια ψυχολογικά κ σωματικά. Ζω μέσα σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο κ δεν ξέρω πώς να βγω έστω για μερικές στιγμές.

----------


## krino

η αναβλητικοτητα ειναι νορμαλ που υπαρχει.
Αλλωστε οι δυσκολιες ειναι αρκετες και σημαντικες.
Θα προτεινα να μπεις σε μια κατασταση ηρεμιας, πχ το ΣΚ,
να μην σκεφτεσαι οτιδηποτε αρνητικο με δεδομενο οτι συντομα ολα θα πανε καλα.


Σαφως και εχεις προβληματα, αυτο δεν σημαινει ομως οτι δεν μπορεις να τα λυσεις.
Ας μεινουμε αυτο το τριημερο με θετικο πνευμα και ξαναγυρναμε απο δευτερα
στο θεμα απο αλλη σκοπια πλεον.

Συμφωνεις?

----------


## RainAndWind

Οδυσσέα,καλησπέρα!Τα παιδιά μένουν με τη μητέρα στο νησί και αυτά;Μπορείς να τα βλέπεις φαντάζομαι.
Θα σε ξεκούραζε λίγο ψυχικά να κάνετε κάτι απλό μαζί αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο;Έτσι θα μπορέσει λίγο το μυαλό σου να στραφεί σε κάτι πιο όμορφο και αισιόδοξο,να βρεις μία ωρίτσα να ξεφύγεις κι εσύ;Μήπως να κάνατε κάτι μαζί που να μην απαιτεί έξοδα,αλλά απλά τη συμμετοχή τους;
Μη στεναχωριέσαι,κάτι θα βρεθεί,κι εδώ μέσα θα βρεις ψυχική υποστήριξη,κι έξω σιγά σιγά.Όταν είμαστε τόσο αγχωμένοι,κάποιες φορές το μυαλό μας κολλάει,δεν έχει τόπο να σκεφτεί κάποιες λύσεις,το έχουμε οι περισσότεροι βιώσει.Σε σκεφτόμαστε κι από δω,κράτα γερά!!!

----------


## giwta

odysea geia soy. 
Dibasa tuxaia thn istoria sou .euxomai na eisai kalutera kai an sou einai eukolo grapse mas kapoia nea sou.

----------

